# PoorBoy's BlackHole



## mark9766 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, 

I was just wondering if there is anywhere around Belfast , Lisburn, Armagh or Portadown that would be able to supply Blackhole ?

Cheers for the help !:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Nowhere that I know of in the Armagh/Portadown area.

Clarke


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

yes there is a guy called Phil , posts on RMS, carchemicalsni - tel:07540634666 , last time i was with him he even had black hole in gallons lol


----------

